
Theory of Fun - danw
http://www.scribd.com/slurp?url=http://www.theoryoffun.com/theoryoffun.pdf
======
zach
Raph Koster's stuff is boring as hell for me and I get nothing insightful or
novel out of it. Having read his endless article series in Game Developer, it
came as no surprise he would publish a title like "A Theory of Fun." Probably
a decent guy, but I wouldn't hire him.

------
JMiao
One of my favorite books -- can be a bit long at times, but the point is
excellent nonetheless.

Zach, I don't believe Raph's looking for a job.

~~~
zach
Good for him. I haven't heard what he's been up to since he was working on
Star Wars Galaxies.

~~~
JMiao
I believe he openly admitted his failures with Galaxies. A few of my former
colleagues were quite close to the matter, and Galaxies was definitely an
organization-wide failure. Raph was far removed from actual design duties when
Galaxies started to croak.

Btw, Raph's got a Charles River-backed startup called Areae. It's doing some
pretty cool things if you're interested in virtual worlding and web
interaction.

~~~
zach
If it involves story and gameplay, I'm interested. If it's just virtual worlds
and interaction, then no. But I'll check it out, thanks for the tip.

------
JMiao
The question now begs: Zach, did you vote me down because you don't agree with
me? Because I certainly didn't do anything of the sort to you.

~~~
zach
Dude, you were already voted down when I saw you. I ain't mad atcha. To prove
it, I've upvoted you to cancel it out (you can't change existing votes on
News.YC currently). And don't forget to visit begthequestion.info!

~~~
JMiao
Hehe, that's a fun site.

------
JMiao
Btw, danw, did you get this from reading my iminlikewithyou profile? :-)

